# Sketchup 2015



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

I cant figure out how to save/ export a drawing into a picture keeping all of the characteristics of my drawing. It just saves the "lines" not the details. It did not do this in previous versions, as I was able to export a 2d graphic as a jpeg which would look exactly like my model. 

I attached a pic that I exported, but the details of the model were not transferred. The template this was modeled in was architectural- conceptual I believe.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

This really ticked me off too. 
Apparently it's a bug. To get around it try turning off "Use Hardware Acceleration" in
Window menu>Preferences>OpenGL

That's the only way I could get textures to show up when exporting in 2014. 
Might want to try to update your video driver too if it's out of date.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow, don't know what to tell you guys.

I am not having any trouble like that at all.

Perhaps your video card needs the driver updated?

Andy.


----------



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah I'm not sure, I have never had an issue with an of the older versions. It's annoying though


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Something is wrong with your PC, I'm also running Sketchup 2015 and exports fine.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

It happened to me when I was working on a design for a client. 
Thought I was done. Exported to jpeg in Sketchup V8 and sent it off. 
Updated to SketchUp 2014, then the customer asked for a change. 
Simple enough, make change, export...only wireframe showed up!
Spent most of the afternoon trying to figure out why all of a sudden it wouldn't work. 
Turned off the "Use hardware acceleration" in OpenGL and exports worked again.

It most certainly has something to do with graphics driver problem because my new computer has no problem with it. I tried updating my graphics driver but there were no new updates. 

A few form threads with the same problem:

http://sketchucation.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=52573

http://sketchucation.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=79&t=57155

http://forums.sketchup.com/t/glitchy-image-when-exporting-2d-image/4708


----------



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

Philament said:


> It happened to me when I was working on a design for a client.
> Thought I was done. Exported to jpeg in Sketchup V8 and sent it off.
> Updated to SketchUp 2014, then the customer asked for a change.
> Simple enough, make change, export...only wireframe showed up!
> ...


Thanks! I just found out what you were talking about, worked like a charm.


----------



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

Your a lifesaver Philament!


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Glad it worked out for you, I know how frustrated I was when it happened. 
If you're working with large drawings you might have to turn Hardware Acceleration back on so that it isn't super laggy when rendering, then turn it back off when you want to export. 

I forgot to mention that after you change the hardware acceleration option, you have to exit SketchUp and restart it for the change to take effect. 

Best of luck!


----------

